# Someone use that method for sanding ?



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

First , i was septical but when i try it last house , it really work !! No dust in my glasses while sanding the ceiling. 

Simply open the window , make the fan work that the air is blowing inside to outside and the dust in the room will follow !


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

yep .....i do that all the time:yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, but I put it behind the area being sanded so it pushes the dust out the window instead of pulling.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I have at times directed a fan at me while sanding. It can blow some to most all the dust away, while helping to cool you.


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

This works great but I find it eats fan motors


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya, I also do that whenever I can.
I have a giant 48" fan. I love it.
For some reason it never breaks!
One time I forgot it at a clients job when we were loading my truck and an entire winter went by and it got completely covered and in snow and then the next spring my client found it in his backyard when the snow melted and he called me up and was like "Hey, I think you forgot your fan here a little while ago", I thought for sure it was broken and garbage at this point, but I was going to have to go get it anyways to at least get it out of his yard, and to my astonishment, it still worked! Couldn't believe.
So I doubt a little dust will do any harm to my fan :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Use this method often machinemud. Like Square Foot says put it behind the dust to push it not pull it as it will still go towards the open window. I would put the fan near the hallway door if that works. Find this method allows you to sand ceilings without a mask if you stand upstream of the dust.


----------

